# Recommend memory for EVGA 750i Motherboard



## snbase (Sep 21, 2008)

I was hoping for some recommendations for what brand memory to purchase for my system. I have looked on the Evga website and they don't list that many different memory modules.


My specs:

EVGA LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i FTW SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
Intel E8500 cpu
EVGA GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3
OCZ 600W SLI Certified CrossFire Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look here make sure the model number shown is correct> http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=nForce 750i SLI FTW (123-YW-E175-A1)


----------



## snbase (Sep 21, 2008)

Something is wrong with the link. When i click it, it says "im sorry, an error has occurred"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this one > http://www.crucial.com/store/listpa...750i SLI FTW (123-YW-E175-A1)&pl=EVGA&cat=RAM

If not go to www.crucial.com and select you board from the delection boxes.


----------



## snbase (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks, that link worked. Do you recommend the pc2-6400 or pc2-8500?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You won't over run 6400 without either overclocking to instability or using a QX9xx cpu.
I use the 6400 with the lowest timings I can get for performance builds


----------

